# Sgt. Justin Bradley Allen - D/1/75th Ranger Regiment



## Ravage (Jul 20, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/July/100720-04.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, July 20, 2010)—A U.S. Army Ranger was killed in a fire fight with enemy forces while deployed to Afghanistan  in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. The Ranger was assigned to Company D, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Hunter Army Airfield, Ga. 

Sgt. Justin Bradley Allen, 23, a native of Coal Grove, Ohio, was killed in Kandahar Province, by enemy forces on July 18.  Sgt. Allen was leading his team in an assault on an enemy position when he was mortally wounded by enemy small arms fire.

Allen enlisted in the U.S. Army in May 2006.  For almost four years, he served as a grenadier, automatic rifleman and most recently as a team leader in 1st Bn., 75th Rgr. Regt.

“Sgt. Allen was an absolute warrior who was admired and respected by everyone,” said Lt. Col. Michael Foster, 1st Bn. commander. “He was a man of immense talent and capabilities, and a bedrock of Delta Company.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to the entire Allen family.”

Allen was on his second deployment to Afghanistan with two previous deployments to Iraq.

“Sgt. Allen epitomized the Ranger Fire Team Leader - skilled Warrior, always led from the front, and cared fiercely for his men,” said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, commander of the 75th Rgr. Regt. “He is a hero to our Nation, the 75th Ranger Regiment, and to his family.”

Allen is survived by his parents Roger and Bonnie Sue Allen of Coal Grove, Ohio.

Click here for Allen's bio.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 20, 2010)

> “He is a hero to our Nation, the 75th Ranger Regiment, and to his family.”



Rest easy Brother!!  All the way and then some!!


----------



## Dame (Jul 20, 2010)

Rest in peace, Sergeant.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jul 20, 2010)

Rest easy Brother. Condolences to family, friends and Brothers. You will not be forgotten. RLTW!!


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP bro


----------



## Muppet (Jul 20, 2010)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## rlowery60 (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## SF4ever (Jul 20, 2010)

May God grant peace and comfort to this warriors family and friends. Make no mistake his unit is in a hard fight and are doing incredible things.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 21, 2010)

RIP, Rest easy ranger buddy. RLTW!


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 21, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## tova (Jul 21, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 21, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 24, 2010)

RIP Ranger brother.....condolences to the family....


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 24, 2010)

RIP Sgt. Allen. My thoughts and prayers out to the men with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home.

RLTW.


----------

